# Mignon Problem



## willhorn (Nov 30, 2013)

I was really excited to receive my new Mignon yesterday so I set about dialling it in and now it has stopped grinding! I have put about 300g of beans through it, starting quite course and eventually getting somewhere near a fine enough grind. Now, when I push the portafilter against the grinding activation micro tab, the grinder makes a noise like it wants to start to grind but doesn't. It sounds as though the burrs are maybe jammed but I don't think this could've happened.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you tried dialling it back a lot ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Was the grinder running while you tightened it?


----------



## willhorn (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah I have tried dialling it back a lot with no success, and yes I may have tightened it whilst it was grinding. Is this a no no? This is the first grinder I have used for espresso, so still learning!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Need to take it to bits ....

I'm sure one the minion owners will come on and advise you how ...


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

The only thing I would advise is to unscrew the three screws at the top and remove the top burr.

Once you have done that, try the motor again.

If it spins without the top burr it is likely that somehow it was jammed.

If it does not spin without the top burr you have a more serious problem.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Check the exit chute is not blocked, seem to remember this happening to someone lastweek


----------



## willhorn (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I'll try doing that and report back.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Notbeanbefore said:


> I have heard from Claudette already on a Bank Holiday too. She suggested checking the exit hole as when using fresh oily beans it can choke up. I did clean the burrs previously but this time checked the exit and it was choked solid, can't believe how much coffee was in there. Anyway cleaned out and all seems OK, nice cup of Jailbreak as I am writing this. Lesson learned to make sure I clean this out regularly.


 Here it is from previous thread


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have had my Mignon for about 3 weeks and I must say that in my opinion if you have only had 300g or thereabouts through it, it would be unlikely to be blocked, but I would certainly recommend taking the top burr out via the 3 screws and have a look. It is also recommended that you adjust the grind while the machine is running and not while it is static. Will be interested to here what you have found though.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

m4lcs67 said:


> . It is also recommended that you adjust the grind while the machine is running and not while it is static.


 I think there are lots of things about my Mignon that I don't know - where was that recommended Malc?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why not just ring bb tomorrow?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm sure I read it somewhere on the forum, Phil. Quite recently as well, but can't remember where.


----------



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

I too have wondered whether the grind should be adjusted while the grinder is running. I'm paranoid about causing damage but then am I just overthinking it as these are widely known for being built like a tank. I'm sure the manual doesn't indicate either way...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Grinders should be adjusted when running (if going finer), otherwise you can jam the burrs by catching coffee grounds between them when static.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I've had this before. Sounds like you have something lodged in the burrs. Grindz cleaner pellets can seize a Mignon in this way.

Solution is usually easy:

(1.) unplug your machine

(2.) use the button to slacken the grind right off completely

(3.) remove the hopper

(4.) using a socket wrench or spanner turn the brass nut you see in the bottom of the throat until it turns freely. This will open up the burrs.

(5.) plug in grinder and try again. Your obstruction should now pass through.

This worked first time for me whenever I had this issue. I'd try it twice. If it still doesn't work then you'll need to open it up properly and take out the burrs.

Usual caveats about fingers and electricity apply.

Good luck.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Just to be clear about the brass nut - you are not trying to undo the nut, just use it to turn the burr. If you can't turn it then you're back to plan B: disassemble.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Why not just ring bb tomorrow?


 Thank you... Sometimes the blindingly obvious is........


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Why not just ring bb tomorrow?


 Okay - I have done and spoke to the wonderful Claudette, who has a Mignon at home, as it happens. She can't see why altering the grind or even running the grinder dry (as it were) should be a problem. She said,obviously, tightening the grind so the burrs are effectively locked against each other would be a serious mistake. She alters the grind with beans running through when she wants a visual check on how the grind is running but not for any other reason. She is an absolute mine of information and practical experience.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Okay - I have done and spoke to the wonderful Claudette, who has a Mignon at home, as it happens. She can't see why altering the grind or even running the grinder dry (as it were) should be a problem. She said,obviously, tightening the grind so the burrs are effectively locked against each other would be a serious mistake. She alters the grind with beans running through when she wants a visual check on how the grind is running but not for any other reason. She is an absolute mine of information and practical experience.


Are you back up and running now ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Are you back up and running now ?


 Sorry, I might have caused a little ripple of confusion with my post... wilhhorn started this off originally and it would be good to hear how he has got on. All the best, Phil


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

@willhorn did you get the grinder spinning again?


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm guessing the original posters lack of a response is good news!

Just for your info i had exactly the same thing happen with my mignon within a few weeks of having it. The chute wasn't blocked but there was a bean wedged somewhere that the machine didn't like.

I simply took the bean hopper off (with the catch in place to keep my beans from falling out). I then loosened the grind setting so it was much coarser. I then carefully turned it upside down and let the beans in the main chute fall out. When i turned it back on it started working again, no biggie.

I don't know exactly what it was but there is obviously a sweet spot where a bean can jam the motor up!

Other than that been loving my mignon!

Get a grinder tray and its perfect!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

big dan said:


> Get a grinder tray and its perfect!


 Or a thin plastic chopping board from IKEA (other makes will be available), which also makes it useful for sliding my Mignon out from under the wall cupboard (same applies to the Classic).


----------



## Noodsy28 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've only had my Mignon 2 days and have put 100g through most of which hasn't come out. I've had to continuously take the top burr off and clean the shoot.

Any recommendations?

Frustrated from Norwich. ??


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Noodsy28, are you using particularly dark and oily beans? And has the grind been correct for your machine, ie have you been getting good shots from it? I know the Mignon can get quite clumpy and jammed up with darker roasts. One thing i used to do while it was grinding or just after it had finished i would give the machine a thump on the back to dis-lodge any coffee left in the chute. I also would quite often tilt the unit back an inch or two and then knock it down gently to encourage the grinds to come out!

One other thing to check that was a tip from Bella Barista was that if the exit hole by the burrs gets blocked it doesn't matter how much you clean the chute or around the burrs it will keep jamming up. Might be worth checking the hole is completely clear. You can get a pipe cleaner to access it and wiggle it about to clean it! Hope this helps.

Please let us know more details so we can help more.


----------



## Noodsy28 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Dan

Apologies for the late reply. I'm certainly not using dark oily beans. I work with SilverOak so putting our beans through it. I haven't had a chance to run a great deal through as haven't had the time to play and experiment. Certainly sounds like sound advice and at present will only be using it for brewed. Thanks for your help and I'm now off to seek out a pipe cleaner. Cheers

Nicky


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

If you take the top burr set off will be surprised how much coffee accumulates around the whole burr. Just have a look and see I remember running a skewer round it and there was heaps of coffee stuck in there and it was so much it didn't fit through the exit and was just clogging up. If you need any pics or advice let me know o still have my mignon so can help troubleshooting!


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Funnily enough, after a month of using it this just happened to me.

I should say that I dismantle the unit and clean it every time I change beans which is about 250g every 3 days.

Today I didn't and the unit had been sitting for 2 days since last use.

I had just pushed a toothbrush in from the front end and knocked the unit a little to dislodge any stale grinds then filled the hopper with fresh coffee and nothing came out.

Once I removed the top plate I could see the opening to the shoot from the inside was blocked. I simply dislodged the coffee grounds using a toothpick and used the toothbrush from the other end and a little knocking to get it all out.

Return the top plate and hopper and everything works perfectly again.


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

The chute on my Mignon has what I can only think is a finger guard. It is a cross of metal rod, which restricts the chute quite a bit. I presume they all have this guard? I was wondering if anyone has removed this? Removing it would certainly make it easier to clean and I would imagine that the ground coffee would flow considerably better. I know I am sometimes prone to moments of idiocy, but only an idiot would poke their finger up this chute whilst the grinder is running, surely?........lol


----------

